# Craftsman 8.5 hp Briggs and stratton smoking bad



## smoke (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Craftsman 8.5 hp B&S 2 stage. I checked the oil level many times and check the clearance on the intake and exhaust valves. The compression is about 90psi when I tested it cold.I removed the valve cover and the reed valve or oneway reed seams to work fine (when I suck air its free flowing and when I blow in it it stops) The thing is it just smokes like crazy out of the breather tube. I cleaned the carb and the float works properly. I google searched this several times and it says it has too much oil in it, Any suggestions.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Sure sounds like oil ring. Need to tear down and inspect bore & valve guide (s) clearance. Set of rings will most likely fix it.

Since I'm not a big fan of briggs, don't bother, just re-power with chonda from HF. That's what they tell everyone with a Tecumseh.


----------



## smoke (Aug 10, 2015)

What's repower with a chonda (Honda )from HF mean?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would guess it's rings too. More so if you bought it used and it didn't get the oil changed regularly. If it's not something you'd want to tackle you might find a local high school or votech with a small engine class that might do it for you on the cheap.

chonda (China/Honda)

He's speaking of buying a new Honda clone at Harbor Freight. 6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA

NorthernTool has them too. Ironton OHV Horizontal Engine — 208cc, 3/4in. (19.05mm) x 2 19/64in. (58.5mm) Shaft | Ironton Engines| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## smoke (Aug 10, 2015)

Is 6.5 hp enough power, from the 8.5 hp I have now? What about the electric start option? That is a good price.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

New engines start very easy even in winter.
If you see some threads in the "re-power" section you'll see most people who have done the swap are very pleased with the power.
For electric start you'd need to spend more $$ and it would likely be a 12V so you'd have to mount a battery or use some kind of jumper in the garage to get it going. And when I say jumper it could be something like jumper cables or it could be a permanent connector wired to the blower and the 12 volt source with a switch.

Buy one of these at an auto parts store and cut it in half. I use them when adding lighting, hand warmers or anything needing a good water resistant connector. They also come in four and five wire. I like them because they are fairly cheap and I can get them local.









Three bucks at Oreilly: List: Search for '47965' | O'Reilly Auto Parts
Walmart, Ebay, Mouser, HomeDepot or anyplace they sell trailer towing stuff could carry them.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

The HF 8 hp is close to $300. Plus what it will take to adapt it, and has to be re-jetted for cold weather and carb heater box fabbed.

Seriously I would at least remove the head from the Briggs and inspect the bore. If not scored it would be worthy of rings and valve job. It's not rocket science.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

smoke said:


> Is 6.5 hp enough power, from the 8.5 hp I have now? What about the electric start option? That is a good price.


I'd bet a loonie that the 6.5 clone would out perform the 8.5. and run smoother and quieter.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

nwcove said:


> I'd bet a loonie that the 6.5 clone would out perform the 8.5. and run smoother and quieter.



Now that's a bet I'd be willing to take. The clone engines puts out an incredible amount more torque than the older briggs and tec motors, regardless of being rated a couple horse less. Along with smoother running and much quieter.

My 420cc Predator on my 32 inch Ariens is vastly quieter than the two older Ariens models I have with the old motors. 

The electric start was already mentioned, but those motors start effortlessly on the first pul


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> Now that's a bet I'd be willing to take. The clone engines puts out an incredible amount more torque than the older briggs and tec motors, regardless of being rated a couple horse less. Along with smoother running and much quieter.
> 
> My 420cc Predator on my 32 inch Ariens is vastly quieter than the two older Ariens models I have with the old motors.
> 
> The electric start was already mentioned, but those motors start effortlessly on the first pul


Nothing better than a multi baffled Honda style muffler on the Predator engines. They are so powerful an quiet you can barely hear them running if you are inside the house. I blow my driveway any time of day and do not have to worry about ticking the neighbors off. The old Tec I got rid of was very loud and poor running engine compared to the 3 Chonda HF Predator 212cc I own.


----------



## smoke (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I think I will look at the cylinder and go from there. I live in Montana and at times it will be 40 below and I need to use the electric start. Kiss4aFrog most of the snow blowers sold here have a electric starts that are 120v, which means no battery. Just plug in a extension cord and hit the button.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, most snow blowers all have the 120 volt as they are likely stored and started in the garage and 120 is handy. Just a few of the bigger ones will have 12 volt with battery as their size sometimes dictates they'll be stored in a shed or someplace 120 isn't readily available or for restarting away from buildings or if on a trailer.
On most brigs or tech engines you can replace one with the other, 12 for 120 or 120 for 12.
On the Harbor Freight engines the 12 volt is the only option.
On the 6.5 hp one it's not electric start, can't be added and no charging or lighting circuit and it can't be added.
Just giving you options.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Saw this on ebay. All set for cold weather, as opposed to the HF, and has electric start.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah but parts ability is so bad for that engine, while the HF engines use honda parts for the most part. and its not rocket science to make a heater box, in fact honda has them for like 30 bucks new and i actually have a used winterization kit from a honda gx160 i was given by a forum member. (anyone remember the hs624 predator swap? see that thread if you have any doubts about the winter capabilities or performance of this engine


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

43128 said:


> yeah but parts ability is so bad for that engine, while the HF engines use honda parts for the most part. and its not rocket science to make a heater box, in fact honda has them for like 30 bucks new and i actually have a used winterization kit from a honda gx160 i was given by a forum member. (anyone remember the hs624 predator swap? see that thread if you have any doubts about the winter capabilities or performance of this engine


I just made a shroud to protect the governor linkages with my two snow blowers. I did make the main jet richer on both engines. I'm very happy with how these engines run they start really easy and run quiet and smoothly. Don't make me show my video again Lol


----------

